# Tips for photography with LED flashlight



## jdong217 (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw this cool picture on flickr: here. The guy said he used an LED flashlight. I have a nice Inova LED flashlight/torch but I'm not quite sure how to get the beam of light so concentrated. Granted, it's broad daylight outside so I've been experimenting in my garage, which is pitch black, but I'm not sure how he was able to do that.

I played around with the aperture and ISO, but didn't find a setting that worked. I have a shutter cable with the shutter speed set on bulb. I also tried waving the light around rapidly and slowly, but in all of the pictures it literally just looks like a washed out flash. 

This is the flashlight I have btw.


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 18, 2011)

It's called "painting with light", nothing hard really 
For example: Painting With Light | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 18, 2011)

I use a laser pointer and an led light or flash light depending on what I am trying to accomplish. I also use colored object in front for different effects. I have a basic knowledge on how to do different light paintings so if you need help let me know. I would be happy to answer specific questions if I am able. It's actually what drew me to photography.


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used wide open aperture and bulb setting. Low iso. If it's an object I shine my light on it get my focus right then use my remote to trigger the shutter. If you are doing a wide open area with just light I suggest putting an object generally where you will have the most of your light and doing the same thing then just remove the object. Hope this helps and I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually read that exact tutorial but did not watch the video. I actually got it this time! Now that I can produce results I just need to practice.

One last question though. In that sample, how was the person holding the flashlight not caught on camera? It seems like the background is exposed enough that you can see everything


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 18, 2011)

Because you are moving. If you stand still and do it you will be visible. I normally dress in black and move around a bit. If it shows up a little it's pretty easy to brush it out in edit.


----------



## Twisted (Aug 18, 2011)

jdong217 said:


> One last question though. In that sample, how was the person holding the flashlight not caught on camera? It seems like the background is exposed enough that you can see everything



Slow shutter speed.The light gets burned into the image but of course the person doesn't. As long as your speed is slow enough and you keep moving you will not show up.Just hold the shutter open at least twice as long as you are in the frame.Sorry If I am horrible at explaining things. There are some really good videos on Youtube on how to do that.


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. Here was the first good one I got. It's my name but I screwed up the J -_-


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 18, 2011)

One more question, this time about the actual drawing process itself. Say I'm drawing something like a stick figure, or an object where I can't just draw it with one continuous stroke. How do I keep my place on the body of the object after each stroke? Say for instance I just drew the head and torso of the stick figure. Now I need to attach the arms. How do I make sure that they attach correctly to the torso instead of somewhere in mid air?

Here's a better attempt: 





One more question though:


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 18, 2011)

In some cases I have used duct tape for am outline. On a wall behind me etc to have a basic outline. It's not the best scenario but it's all I have come up with for reference. If you come up with another idea let me know. You should try painting some objects. Tracing outlines or painting a car comes out pretty well. Keep it up looking toward to seeing what you create.


----------



## amandalee (Aug 18, 2011)

the duck tape it a good idea! I've also done numerous amounts of stick figures lol where I just used reference points on my body lol. My sternum for example...or my crotch...just always go back to that reference spot.


----------



## amandalee (Aug 19, 2011)

example:


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, I might try that in my garage tomorrow. I actually tried just using my hands to mark the joints where all the contours come together, but that only works for simple objects like the stick figure. For something like a simple house, it was way harder.

Any suggestions for cool light sources? All I have are a few LED flashlights and a laser pointer. I talking some simple things I could find at like Ace Hardware or Home Depot that are inexpensive and make cool patterns. How do people get cool streaks like these?


----------



## amandalee (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what made those streaks but I've seen people use glowsticks... the little glowstick bracelets and necklaces make cool ribbon looking shapes... I got mine at the dollar store lol (woohoo cheap stuff!) but you could really use anything that lights up  good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## fauzigarib (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there,

Just a couple things that I will add... Aside from drawing things, the led flashlight can also be used to "interestingly" highlight the subject of your portrait.  Will try to post my attempt later on, but I had my wife sit with her back to the camera, and she was wearing a very interesting pattern print.  The finished product (though admittedly amateurish looking) had a nice eerie feel to the whole image.  Of course, in method, the light would not point at the camera, but at the subject.

I also find the red / green laser pointers make for interesting "paintings" while positioned from behind the camera painting on the background behind the subject.

Great topic.

Fauzi


----------



## bennielou (Aug 19, 2011)

We play with light every once in awhile.  Just a really slow shutter, a tripod, and a very still subject.  Here's an example of using it on people:


----------



## jdong217 (Aug 19, 2011)

played around some more today, but it's REALLY hard to get clear drawings! my friend is an artist an was struggling to get clear drawings (particularly in the thought cloud + light bulb one)


----------

